

‘Game of Thrones’ books are written on a DOS computer not connected to Internet - usaphp
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/05/14/game-of-thrones-books-are-written-on-a-dos-computer-not-connected-to-internet/

======
greenyoda
This story is getting old: 7 postings in the last week:

[https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/past_week/prefix/0/game%20of%...](https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/past_week/prefix/0/game%20of%20thrones%20dos)

